# Lookin for Lobster



## phukbp (Jun 13, 2010)

Gonna get wet tomorrow and since everything is out of season was thinkin about tryin to find some lobster. Have been lobstering in the Keys but never here. Anyone have any recommendations on some sites where I could find some? Thanks


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*120' of water for spinies...*

...look for ledges or natural bottom ..Big ones there...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Spiny Lobster don't start back up until the 6th. You can get all the slipper lobster you want though.


----------



## phukbp (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah I should've said I was gonna look for slips not spiny. 120 feet where they hang out? Thinkin maybe greens hole, it's 115.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I've found plenty of the around 100' to 110'. Just gotta look in the right places. Once you find them its pretty much grab as many as you can get your hands on and fill you bag. Good eating too, especially grilled.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

You can find some at greens hole, We didn't try there last weekend, but our usual spots were unusually empty.....lots of fish, but no lobsters....except for a few females with eggs.
Don't know, but the large numbers we have seen, may have moved for some reason....they will of course be back, but don't get discouraged if you have a hard time finding them right now.
They do tend to mostly be found on natural bottom, in 90+ ft of water.
Here is a link to a video I shot earlier this summer of some slipper lobsters at 120'.
http://www.vimeo.com/24248724


----------



## phukbp (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, guys. I will let you know if we find any.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> You can find some at greens hole, We didn't try there last weekend, but our usual spots were unusually empty.....lots of fish, but no lobsters....except for a few females with eggs.
> Don't know, but the large numbers we have seen, may have moved for some reason....they will of course be back, but don't get discouraged if you have a hard time finding them right now.
> They do tend to mostly be found on natural bottom, in 90+ ft of water.
> Here is a link to a video I shot earlier this summer of some slipper lobsters at 120'.
> http://www.vimeo.com/24248724


Man, you should've busted that flounder!!!! Love those slipper lobster, they are so easy to nab, sweet meat. Though there's nothing like holding a 10-15lb spiny and trying to figure out how to fit them in the bag!


----------



## phukbp (Jun 13, 2010)

*dive report*

Well, we didn't find any lobster but had a great day of diving. The seas were great and the viz was over 40 feet on three out of four dive sites we hit. Saw a large wahoo on one of my safety stops but he stayed too far away to shoot and saw a 7 foot nurse shark on another site. We only shot a few trigger but scored an anchor and about 15 pounds of lead. Had a great day. Thanks again for the tips and we will get em next time.


----------

